# Famous animals



## Caroline (Sep 30, 2010)

I have been thinking of all the famous animals and thought I'd make a list. They can be real animals or cartoons

Flipper
Clarence the lion from daktari
Cheetha Clarence friend
Skippy
Mr. Ed the talking horse
Trigger the sining cowboys friend
Trigger who pulled the fastest milk cart in the west
Scooby Doo
Tom the cat
Jerry the mouse
Road Runner
Porky Pig
Shergar
Aldaniti
Shep a friend of John Noaks in Blue Peter
Bagpuss
The clangers
The Wombles
Sylvester
Tweety Pye (or pie?)
Babe
Chalotte from Charlottes web


----------



## Steff (Sep 30, 2010)

Babe -pig
Shaun the sheep.
bonny-blue peter dog


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 30, 2010)

Butch (the dog in Tom and Jerry)
Shep (John Noake's dog - apparently!)
Laika (the first dog in space)
Ham the chimp (the first hominid in space --> as far as we know)
Buzz (the first fruit fly in space --> Sorry! I've just made that one up).

Andy


----------



## Donald (Sep 30, 2010)

Lassie
Grayfriers Bobby
Nipper (HMV Label)


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 30, 2010)

Aleksandr Orlov (my hero - sigh) the Meerkat and his sidekick Sergei. From the Compare the Meerkat ads.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 30, 2010)

The Andrex Puppy
Dumbo
Goofy
Pluto
Mickey Mouse
Minnie Mouse
Lewi, Hewi and Dewy (Donald Ducks nephews)
Nana (I think that's what the dog in Peter pan is called)
Dick Whttingtons Cat
Old Possum and his book of Practical cats
Topogigio


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 30, 2010)

Muffin the mule
Spot the Dog from the Wooden Tops 
Big Ted
Little Ted
Jess the cat
Winnie the Pooh, Tigger, Eyeore, Kanga and Roo
Bag Puss
Parsley the Lion

I thought Topogigio was a restaurant in London, but I Googled and you learn something new every day.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 30, 2010)

Tony the Tiger (of Sugar Frosties Fame)
The Pink Panther
Spot (more recent than the wooden tops dog, cartoons narated by Paul Nicholas)
Mungo and Midge (from Mar Mungo and Midge)
Orvill
Nooky the bear


----------



## Caroline (Sep 30, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> I thought Topogigio was a restaurant in London, but I Googled and you learn something new every day.




I remember him as a cartoon mouse with big ears, I know the restaurant you are thinking of.


----------



## shirl (Sep 30, 2010)

Grommit the dog
The Soup Dragon (Clangers)
Listers Cat (Red Dwarf)
White rabbit (Alice in Wonderland)
Cheshire cat
Garfield and Odie
Kermit the Frog
Miss Piggy
Donkey (Shrek)
Puss in Boots (Shreck)
Tarka the Otter
Midge (otter in ring of bright water)

to name but a few!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 30, 2010)

Spike - the dog from the Rugrats. That was the best kid's TV show ever!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 30, 2010)

Bahloo, Shere Khan, Bagheera, King Louie all from the Jungle Book

Shaun the Sheep
Bugs Bunny
Daffy Duck
Big Bird from Sesame Street


----------



## Steff (Sep 30, 2010)

black beauty
champion the wonder horse
silver(lone rangers horse)

dangermouse 
roger rabbit
hong knog fui
yogi bear
hairbear bunch


----------



## Caroline (Sep 30, 2010)

Gnasher
Kung Fu Panda
Peter Rabit
Mrs Tiggy winkle
Jemimah Puddle Duck
Tom Kitten
Sonic the Hedgehog

Did I already say Bugs Bunny?


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 30, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Bahloo, Shere Khan, Bagheera, King Louie all from the Jungle Book



Oh I'm the King of the Swingers
The Jungle V.I.P.
I reached the top
and had to stop
and that's whats bothering me!

......

Classic!

Andy


----------



## Steff (Sep 30, 2010)

flipper
bubbles


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 30, 2010)

Dill the Dog (herb garden)
Tarragon the dragon  (ditto)


----------



## Caroline (Sep 30, 2010)

The bana splits have a fruity name but come in carious animal shapes
The cat that used to be on the open credits of Coronation Street

101 Dalmations
Macavity the mystery Cat and company from Old Possums Book of Practical Cats and Cats the Movie
Pilcahrd (Bob the Builders cat)


----------



## Steff (Sep 30, 2010)

thumper
eeyoh
tigger
the caramel bunnies(or was it squirrels)hmm


----------



## margie (Sep 30, 2010)

Francis the talking mule (never saw it - my Dad told me about it - a bit like Mr Ed)
London the wonder dog (I don't remember it - but apparently a Gt Aunt was a fan)
Aslan the lion (Narnia)
Hercules the bear

There is a monument to a dog called jet in one of Liverpool's parks. It was a rescue dog that received several bravery awards. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/torlporl/296393774/in/set-72157594248536299/

There is also a monument to guide dogs at New Brighton
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Monument_to_the_Guide_Dogs_for_the_Blind_Association-by-Bob-Abell.jpg


----------



## margie (Sep 30, 2010)

Idris the dragon  (in Ivor the Engine)
Mr Snuffleufacus (sp), Big Bird in Sesame Street
Fred/Freda the Blue Peter tortoise who had been incorrectly sexed. 
Roland Rat and Kevin the Gerbil (hated them)
Fingermouse, flash etc in Fingerbobs
Emu (friend of Rod Hull)

Oliver the Liver Bird (mascot for the 1984 Internation Garden Festival. Oliver was available with flat or floppy feet and featured in a book with his friend Simon the Seagull).

Pingu and Pinga the penguins.
Chicken Licken, Henny Penny, Goosy Loosy (sp), Foxy Loxy, Turkey Lurkey from Chicken Licken aka Chicken Little.

The Superlambbana - half lamb half banana - watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUWnuQyzog0&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2010)

Bouncer the dog from early Neighbours!


----------



## am64 (Sep 30, 2010)

Eric the half a bee ...but hes not an animal i s'pose ?


----------



## scootdevon (Sep 30, 2010)

*Pipkins>>>> Hartley hare, topov the monkey, carnt remember the pigs name lol *


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2010)

Ramsbottom the snake from Sooty and Sweep!


----------



## am64 (Sep 30, 2010)

badgers loves mash potato !!


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Oct 1, 2010)

Denver the last dinosaur................. He's my friend and a whole lot more lol  

cartoon in late 80's early 90's hehe


----------



## Caroline (Oct 1, 2010)

The Gruffalo
The Honey Monster
Gobo, Dasher, and their friends on Big Barn Farm
Hairy Maclary, and friends from a very funny series of books
Slinki Malinki, from the same series


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 1, 2010)

am64 said:


> Eric the half a bee ...but hes not an animal i s'pose ?



Ah! Yes!! That reminds me ...

Mike The Headless Chicken.

*DON'T READ THE FOLLOWING IF YOU ARE SQUEAMISH!!!!*

I kid you not. In America (isn't it always), someone bungled killing their chicken when chopping its head off. They left a bit of the brain stem intact and the chicken 'happily' ran around for several months. They fed it via an eye-dropper until one day it choked to death. Very sad.

Andy


----------



## FM001 (Oct 1, 2010)

Surely none more famous than Pickles the dog that found the 66' World Cup.  When I hear the name Pickles I just remember Eddie in the brilliant tv series 'Early doors' when he keeps interrupting Ken the manager on quiz night and asking when the question about who found the 66' World Cup is coming up!  Anyone that hasn't seen this series do get it on dvd, it ranks up there with the best such as Fawlty Towers and Only fools.  Toby.


----------



## topcat123 (Oct 1, 2010)

oooooh ivor the engine  that takes me back i used to take the micky out my o/h as that is his middle name


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

toby said:


> Surely none more famous than Pickles the dog that found the 66' World Cup.  When I hear the name Pickles I just remember Eddie in the brilliant tv series 'Early doors' when he keeps interrupting Ken the manager on quiz night and asking when the question about who found the 66' World Cup is coming up!  Anyone that hasn't seen this series do get it on dvd, it ranks up there with the best such as Fawlty Towers and Only fools.  Toby.



Agreed! One of those programmes that got hidden away in the schedules for some reason - a real quality show!


----------



## scootdevon (Oct 1, 2010)

*Topcat, benny officer dibble cracked me up lol *


----------



## FM001 (Oct 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Agreed! One of those programmes that got hidden away in the schedules for some reason - a real quality show!




The episode where they all went to the races and came back drunk was priceless!  The two policemen (Phil & Nigel) are legends, this programme should have been shown on prime-time tv and would certainly have been a big hit.  It's a shame Craig Cash and his co-writers didn't make a third series!  Toby.


----------



## margie (Oct 1, 2010)

Hector the dog (Hector's House)
Mungo & Midge (Mary, Mungo and Midge)
Rhubarb and Custard
Cracker (wasn't that Jimmy Corkhill's Dog in Brookside)
Wellard (EastEnders)
Danger mouse and Penfold
Bagpuss, Professer Yaffel.
Hartley Hare, Pig, Octavia, monkey(did he have a name) Pipkins

I can't believe that I only just remembered ..... Red Rum 
http://www.grand-national-world.co.uk/gnw/the_race/tales/redrum.html


----------

